# First flounder of the year



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Got to go out finally and test my new 240 watt Jerry's LED light out last night and I didn't even have to run my 400 HPS above water light, seems that Jerry's LED underwater does about the same, great coverage from one compact light and not so large that you bump into stuff so easy with it being underwater. Now I can fish without lighting up everyone's yard and homes at 2 am


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice. You didn't waste any meat on those fish either.

Did you buy the LED setup like that, or were they individual lights that you put together?


----------



## Bountyhunter (Jan 18, 2016)

Yes, tell us more about this light setup and where to get it?


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

*Jerry's LEDs*



Rickpcfl said:


> Nice. You didn't waste any meat on those fish either.
> 
> Did you buy the LED setup like that, or were they individual lights that you put together?


 Jerry makes them just as you see in the picture, comes with the mounting bracket and stainless bolt, I made the pipe to mount the LED to.


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Can you run them on 12v batteries?


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like you picked up a couple nice ones. 
Lights look good too.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

bowfisher91 said:


> Can you run them on 12v batteries?


Yes they run on 12 volts DC, I'm not sure how long and on what size battery, you will need to contact Jerry Storz to ask those questions, I run a honda 2,000 with a battery charger, from it, hooked to my deep cycle so there is no chance of it running low, I run my trolling motor, lights, and LED from the same battery.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice looking catch of gigging. Glad to see some people venturing out at night at this time of the year.


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Great job and nice setup brother! 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

man I am pumped I been seein eyes in sand in my dreams lately. we watching for the first good tide/wind night and go poke around a little. every time it looks like its about to be decent we get another front and rain and screws the water back up again.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------

